# Do you or have you owned a BMW?



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

If so it would be hugely appreciated if you could complete this tick box 7 question survey for my university project.

I just need a comparison for my previous survey.


"Got enough responses for the questionnaire now thanks"

Thanks
:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice and simple......done


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

All done mate.:thumb:


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

All done :thumb:


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

done it there now


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

That was painless


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

done.


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Done as well!:thumb:


----------



## LindenH (Oct 25, 2011)

d-d-d-done :thumb:


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Completed.


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

Finished


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

sorted


----------



## srhutch (Aug 2, 2009)

Done.


----------



## terraknorr (Feb 14, 2011)

Done.......simples


----------



## djdarren (Oct 17, 2011)

Done


----------



## Jedi_Detailer (May 7, 2011)

Done.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

done :thumb:


----------



## mickl (Dec 21, 2010)

done:thumb:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Done.


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

All done:thumb:


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Done mate


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

all done


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Answered on BMW Land as well :thumb:


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

Done


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Awesome response so far guys- Big Thanks


----------



## ken46 (Apr 20, 2010)

Done 2x as 2 possible answers from owning 2 cars recently


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Done :thumb:


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

Done it :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Done:wave:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Done mate - i have heard of BMW Colne (LLoyd) My ex got her mini from there


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Done!:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

All done for you


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Done.


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

That's 106 responses so have a got enough responses now to make a good analysis upon the data received. Thanks Again


----------

